# Modbus konfigurieren.. ich verzweifele



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Vorab, ich bin kein Experte und befasse mich nur selten mit meiner Steuerung..

Habe seit Jahren eine Wago 750-0881 als Home-Automatisierung im Einsatz und möchte jetzt mittels Ethernet einen Knoten 0750-0352 mit 8DI+8DO(Gartensteuerung) einbinden.

Hardware steht, Knoten lässt sich anpingen. Alles verdrahtet - aber ich bekommen einfach keine IO's angesprochen.

Auch nach Studieren des Handbuchs, sowie versuche mit "youtube-Anleitungen", komme ich nicht weiter.

CoDeSys Version: 2.3.9.44
Habe im MODBUS-Master Konfigurator den ModbusSlave mit IP eingebunden und auch die IO's. Hier sind dann in der Netzwerk Übersicht auch IEC-Adressen zugeweisen, z.B. %QX0.0 bis %QX0.7.

Habe dann einfach versucht, z.B. auf diesen Ausgang eine Zuweisung zu machen-passiert aber nichts.

Habe Grundkentnisse, aber nicht den Anspruch Profi zu werden.
Wäre schön, wenn mit jmd. Tips gibt, wie ich auf die IO'S zugreifen kann.

DANKE!


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Hast du deinen Knoten von Hand eingetragen oder per Scan ?
Wenn dir bis morgen noch keiner einen hilfreichen Tipp geben kann, könnte ich dir mal was schicken was ich mal vor einigen Monaten gemacht habe. Hat alles damals sehr leicht geklappt. 
Ach so. Du hast den Prgrammcode geniert ? 
Wird das Programm auch aufgerufen ?


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2016)

Dann fragen wir doch mal:

Welches handbuch? Das Hier? http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/coupler_controller/m07500352_00000000_0de.pdf
Welches Youtube Video?
Hast Du am Koppler Modbus aktiviert (Über das WBM -> WebBasedManagement)
Was für eine Fehlermeldung gibt dein Modbus-Master-Baustein? Wie steuerst Du das senden und lesen der Daten an?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für das erste Feedback.

Ja, ModbusSlave über Scan gefunden und "übernommen".
Auch die 8 DO + 8 DI wurden im Scan automatisch gefunden.
Ja, danach den Code generiert.
dann noch den Zugriff der 8 DO xVar_0_1 bis xVar_0_7 ( =%QX0.0 bis %QX0.7) auf schreibend gesetzt.

...mehr nicht...
 dann ganz einfach mal zum testen im Hauptprogram PLC_PRG %QX0.0:=true;
.. nix

Habe ich evtl. etwas Grundlegendes vergessen?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Ich meine du musst das Programm noch aufrufen. Auf der linken Seite wo auch das PLC Prg steht solltest du deinen ModBus program sehen. Das muss aufrufen.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

*Screenshot*




Habe die DI's mal rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Guck mal auf Konfiguration. Da drunter ist das PRG. Ruf das mal im PLC PRG auf


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

Da stehen nur meine Programme.
Und unter Configuration steht MODBUS_CONFIGURATION(PRG)

Dsa habe ich mal stumpf aufgerufen... nix


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

danke..
habe ich gemacht wie im Screenshot - aber Ausgänge werden nicht gesetzt


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Kannst du mal ein Bild deiner ModBus Konfig zeigen ? Glaube mit der Adresse stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

das ist der erzeugte Code.
Ist das richtig, dass der in (* *) steht?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Ich meinte aus dem ModBus Konfigurator


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Du musst die x_var_0_0 aufrufen.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

Hallo Marcel,

habe Deinen Beitrag gerade erst gesehen.

Bei dem großen Handbuch habe ich nach 20 Seiten nichts mehr verstanden.
Da bräuchte ich Zeit, die ich leider nicht in dem Maße habe 

Hast Du Koppler Modbus aktiviert (Über das WBM -> WebBasedManagement)
NEIN

Was für eine Fehlermeldung gibt dein Modbus-Master-Baustein? 
WO Kann ich die Auslesen?

Wie steuerst Du das senden und lesen der Daten an?
Hatte gehofft, es ist so einfach wie ein Zuweiseung xVar_0_0:=true (QX0.0:=true).

Stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

MirakulixX, die xVar_0_1 kennt er nicht.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

bin ich zu blöd oder ist das so einfach nicht möglich?

Muss ich hier selber ein "Datenhandling" programmieren?
Habe sowas auf youtube gesehen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4xkaKFTZB0

mit ETHERNET_MODBUSMASTER_UDP - baustein und nachgemacht, ging aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Die sollte er aber kennen ... Mhh so schwer sollte es wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Ich bin mir sicher habe das ohne Baustein gemacht.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Kannst du die VAR über F2 hinzufügen ?


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

über F2 kann ich MBCFG_ModbusSlave auswählen.

Habe denn mall die Variablen auf true gesetzt, aber das hilft so nicht.
... schxxxx wenn man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Was steht denn unter der ModBus Configuration ?


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

Die Screenshots hatte ich doch schon gepostet, oder wo meinst Du genau?
Das:?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Wenn du bei dem plus klickst kommt doch noch ein PRG... MBCFG... Ruf das mal im PLC Prg auf statt dem anderen.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

kriege es einfach nicht hin

MODBUS_CONFIGURATION();
MBCFG_ModbuSlave(...);


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

oder muss ich beim Aufruf MBCFG_ModbuSlave(...) noch Parametereintragen? Aber IP, Port, etc. wurden doch im Konfigurator schon festgelegt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Ruf den Slave einfach auf. Also ohne alles. 
MBCFG_ModbuSlave;
Und wirf das andere mal raus.


----------



## Absolute-Beginner (12 Juni 2016)

irgendwas mache ich falsch.
Ich komme nicht weiter.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (12 Juni 2016)

Wir gucken morgen nochmal. Ich schicke dir mal ne Mail mit meiner Email. Dann schickst du einfach mal dein PRG...
Blöde Frage. Du bist aber online und hast Start gedrückt oder ?


----------



## KLM (12 Juni 2016)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, aber ist das PRG für den Slave im Taskkonfigurator angelegt oder rufst Du es selbst einmal auf? Der Konfigurator kann das auch automatisch - siehe Konfigurator > MODBUS-Master > Einstellungen.
Anm.: Erst seit CODESYS .49 ist die Checkbox per Default gesetzt.


----------



## -J-E- (13 Juni 2016)

Ich kann nur dringend empfehlen, auf die Codesysversion 2.3.9.49 zu wechseln, die 44 Version hat noch ein paar Mängel.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Juni 2016)

Und ? Hast du es hin bekommen ?


----------



## wat84 (27 Juni 2016)

Die xVar_0_1 ist nicht global sondern in der MBCFG_ModbusSlave deklariert.
In PLC_PRG kannst du also mit MBCFG_ModbusSlave.xVar_0_1 auf die Variable zugreifen. Das sollte auch reichen und nicht noch die Config, etc. aufrufen.


----------

